# disque dur externe qui ne monte plus



## vvllaadd (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 

je possède depuis peu un disque dur externe 500 go LACIE, que j'ai partitionné : 
- une partition "LACIE MAC" de 400 go pour utiliser sur mon iBook G4
- une partition "LACIE WIN" MSDOS pour utiliser sur des PC

Depuis aujourdhui, la partition LACIE WIN napparait plus sur le bureau.
Dans l'utilitaire de disque, elle apparait en grisé, et s'appelle "disk1s2.

Qd je clique sur Monter, il ne se passe rien.
Qd je fais Réparer, j'obtiens : 

Vérifier et réparer le disque disk1s2
** /dev/disk1s2
** Phase 1 - Read FAT
** Phase 2 - Check Cluster Chains
** Phase 3 - Checking Directories
Unable to read directory (Input/output error)
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


1 volume non HFS vérifié
	1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur



Cela m'ennuie un peu, si quelqu'un aurait une idée pour réparer ça, et si possible une méthode de récupération des données...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2007)

Essaye avec DiskWarrior


----------



## laureMaud (18 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,

je possède un Mac Book Pro et un disque dur externe La Cie. celui-ci ne monte plus sur mon bureau, et lorsque j'essaye de le réparer avec Utilitaire Disque, ce dernier me dit ceci:

**/dev/disk1s1
**Phase 1 - Read FAT
unable to read FAT (Input/output error)
Erreur: La tâche sous-jacente a signalé unn échec à la fermeture

1 volume non HFS vérifié
1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Laure.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (18 Octobre 2007)

Beaucoup de problèmes hein avec les "LaCie"    ... Moi aussi un LaCie ne monte plus. J'ai dévissé les 2 vis arrière et sorti le contenu: miracle, le DD LaCie est apparu sur le bureau.
J'ai récupéré les données. Puis éteind, allumé, éteind ... fini l'icône LaCie sur le bureau.
C'est quoi ce truc qui perturbe bon nombre de LaCie ?  Un faux contact, une soudure... ??
Comment réparer parce que le disque en lui-même semble bien tourner ...


----------



## laureMaud (18 Octobre 2007)

hello !

le DD est monté à nouveau sur le bureau juste parce que tu as dévissé le dos ?!
le souci c'est que le mien ne montre pas de vis, il est designé par Porsche (ça me fait une belle jambe !) et tout est hermétiquement assemblé.

une suggestion ??


----------



## vvllaadd (18 Octobre 2007)

pareil pour moi, pas de vis ni rien. Et je n'ai pas DiskWarrior, il est payant. La semaine prochaine je pourrais voir quelqu'un qui s'y connaît mais rien n'est sûr.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Octobre 2007)

laureMaud a dit:


> hello !
> 
> le DD est mont&#233; &#224; nouveau sur le bureau juste parce que tu as d&#233;viss&#233; le dos ?!
> le souci c'est que le mien ne montre pas de vis, il est design&#233; par Porsche (&#231;a me fait une belle jambe !) et tout est herm&#233;tiquement assembl&#233;.
> ...



Oui, il est bien mont&#233; sur le bureau quand je l'ai sorti de sa carrosserie. Incroyable non ? Mais il est rest&#233; juste le temps de sauvegarder. Apr&#232;s extinction il est &#224; nouveau apparu puis disparu ... Myst&#232;re. Je ne comprend pas le pourquoi mais c'est une piste d&#233;j&#224; lue sur d'autres forums.
Alors pour le d&#233;montage (2 vis au dos)), voir les images de mon mod&#232;le ici http://www.lacie.com/befr/products/product.htm?pid=10994
En tout cas je constate que nous ne sommes pas les seules victimes de ces faiblesses jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent inexpliqu&#233;es des DD LaCie ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Octobre 2007)

vvllaadd a dit:


> pareil pour moi, pas de vis ni rien. Et je n'ai pas DiskWarrior, il est payant. La semaine prochaine je pourrais voir quelqu'un qui s'y connaît mais rien n'est sûr.



On attend de tes nouvelles avec impatience ... à bientôt.


----------



## pb271 (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

et voilà il n'y a pas que les Lacie apparament, le silvertouch 250Go vient de lacher ou en tous cas ne monte plus sur le bureau. Il n'apparait nulle part alors qu'il se met en marche normalement... 

Il n'est pas dans utilitaire de disque non plus...Si j'ai perdu toutes les données, alors là c'est l'ecoeurement complet.

Que faire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

Mmmm trois disques dans la sciure coup sur coup, je ne sais pas lequel, mais &#224; mon avis, il y a un autre probl&#232;me ! As tu tent&#233; de monter ces disques sur un autre Mac ?


----------



## pb271 (22 Octobre 2007)

Non non il n'a jamais été débranché du mien. Je les utilisé dans l'aprés midi hier et hier soir en voulant envoyer des docs par mail , je l'allume et il n'apparait plus... Je vais essayer de la monter qur le PC du voisin, personne autour de moi n'a de mac...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

pb271 a dit:


> Non non il n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; d&#233;branch&#233; du mien. Je les utilis&#233; dans l'apr&#233;s midi hier et hier soir en voulant envoyer des docs par mail , je l'allume et il n'apparait plus... Je vais essayer de la monter qur le PC du voisin, personne autour de moi n'a de mac...



Si tes disques sont en FAT32 seulement, s'ils sont en format Mac OS, il ne monteront pas sur le PC du voisin (ni sur un autre PC, d'ailleurs).




EDIT : Pour &#233;viter du boulot &#224; celui qui s'appr&#234;te &#224; me r&#233;pondre "si avec MacDisk", je r&#233;pond d'avance "&#199;a fait un peu cher, juste pour voir si le disque monte"


----------



## pb271 (22 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben c'est mort alors, il y a t'il possibilité de l'emmener quelquepart (magasin informatique pour au moins sauver les données?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

pb271 a dit:


> Bon ben c'est mort alors, il y a t'il possibilité de l'emmener quelquepart (magasin informatique pour au moins sauver les données?



Je pense que si tu l'apportes à une boutique Mac et leur demande de tester s'il monte, ils le feront, mais la récup des données, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Octobre 2007)

J'ai déjà lu quelque part sur nos forums que le boîtier d'un DD externe contient 2 parties: 1- Le disque dur  et 2- Le "BRIDGE". Le "PONT" ferait lien entre le DD et le Mac ... mais les spécialistes nous en dirons plus sur ce point. Nous serions heureux d'apprendre que dans certains cas le DD n'est pas mort et qu'il faut "seulement" remplacer le "bridge"


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> J'ai déjà lu quelque part sur nos forums que le boîtier d'un DD externe contient 2 parties: 1- Le disque dur  et 2- Le "BRIDGE". Le "PONT" ferait lien entre le DD et le Mac ...



Oui, j'ai déjà du écrire kekchose comme ça quelque part sur nos forums 

Mais là, le problème ne semble pas être un souci matériel, mais bien un problème d'erreur d'écriture, ou quelque chose d'approchant.


----------



## ncocacola (22 Octobre 2007)

Ca c'est un coup à donner une attaque Pascal 
Non, à mon avis ca doit être une erreur de bridge.
En tout ca les disques ne semblent pas irrécupérables.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Ca c'est un coup à donner une attaque Pascal
> Non, à mon avis ca doit être une erreur de bridge.
> En tout ca les disques ne semblent pas irrécupérables.



Moi, j'ai lu ça :



laureMaud a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je possède un Mac Book Pro et un disque dur externe La Cie. celui-ci ne monte plus sur mon bureau, et lorsque j'essaye de le réparer avec Utilitaire Disque, ce dernier me dit ceci:
> 
> ...



Ça ne ressemble en rien à un problème de bridge !


----------



## ncocacola (22 Octobre 2007)

J'avais pas vu ca 
Simplement j'ai pensé que le coup du "erreur d'écriture" ca pourrait faire très peur à certains


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> J'avais pas vu ca
> Simplement j'ai pensé que le coup du "erreur d'écriture" ca pourrait faire très peur à certains



Que ça fasse peur ou pas, ce sont des choses qui arrivent, et ne sont pas obligatoirement irrémédiables !


----------



## spirit47 (23 Octobre 2007)

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon DD LaCie après trois ans d'utilisation quotidienne... Il montait à l'ouverture du Mac puis disparaissait... Puis revenait, puis disparaissait...
Je l'ai pris sous le bras et suis allé chez mon réparateur.
De fait c'était l'alimentation qui était nase! La partie transformateur externe au DD. Un problème semble-t-il récurant sur cette marque de DD externe.
Il m'a donné une nouvelle alimentation qu'il avait en stock et depuis tout fonctionne à nouveau!
Donc un conseil, essaye de changer l'alim!


----------



## pb271 (23 Octobre 2007)

Je vais essayer merci


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Octobre 2007)

vvllaadd a dit:


> pareil pour moi, pas de vis ni rien. Et je n'ai pas DiskWarrior, il est payant. La semaine prochaine je pourrais voir quelqu'un qui s'y connaît mais rien n'est sûr.



Il te faudra tout ou tard investir sur un utilitaire solide de réparation des DD.
DiskWarrior est probablement le plus efficace d'entre eux et constituera un investissement que tu ne regretteras pas, crois-moi.
Pour ta voiture ou ton vélo tu as bien dû te résoudre à acheter kit d'outils, ben un ordinateur c'est un peu pareil. faut aussi penser aux pannes...


----------



## Kapoué12 (23 Octobre 2007)

Hello 

J'ai une question sur les DD externe. J'ai un pc et je cherche à passer sur mac mais en gardant mon pc qui fonctionne très bien et partager les dossiers. Est-ce que je peux envisager d'utiliser un DD externe comme lieu de correspondance entre les deux machines ?

L'idée est de mettre des mp3, photos et films de vacances en stockage et de pouvoir y accéder depuis le pc et le mac (grace à un switch usb). Est-ce que les mac sont capable de lire des partitions Fat32 et/ou NTFS ?

Merci 
Kapoué


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2007)

Les Mac peuvent lire et &#233;crire le FAT32, et lire seulement le NTFS.

Toutefois, le r&#233;seau me parait &#234;tre une option bien plus souple pour faire communiquer un Mac et un PC.


----------



## spirit47 (24 Octobre 2007)

Lorsque l'on souhaite utiliser un DDE à la fois sur Mac et PC, il faut d'abord le formater sur le PC en Fat32. Ensuite plus de problème.


----------



## Kapoué12 (24 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour vos retours 

J'ai une copie des photos et vidéo sur le pc et sur le DDE, au cas où... J'ai aussi une copie sur le net 

En faite l'idée de base c'est de prendre le book le moins cher (lecteur combo), de faire des montages et de les exporter pour les graver sur Pc (en iso ça doit etre possible de pense).

@+
Kapoué


----------



## laureMaud (27 Octobre 2007)

l'un de mes collaborateurs est sous Linux et lorsqu'il a branché mon disque dur "malade" (celui qui ne montait plus sur le bureau de mes Mac) celui-ci est immédiatement monté sur son bureau et j'ai pu récupérer toutes mes données.
Linux ne fonctionne ni comme Mac OSX ni comme Windows, et il ne s'embête pas avec de petits soucis.
je vous conseille donc d'aller chez qqun qui travaille sous Linux avant de porter votre disque dur en "salle blanche" ou chez Mac, ça fait moins mal au porte-feuille !


----------



## fogly (4 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Essaye avec DiskWarrior


Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement le même problème, mais avant voici quelques indications techniques :
Mon MAC : MACBOOK PRO 2,2Go / 2Go RAM OS X 10.4.10 (completement a jour)
Un disque dur externe de 160 Go que j'ai formaté en FAT 32 sous mac et qui marchait très bien sous mac et pc. 

J'ai arraché le cable firewire par erreur et depuis il ne monte plus (ni sur le PC ni sur le mac) 

Le Message d'erreur suivant  arrive lorsque j'essaye de le reparer avec l'utilitaire disque  d'OS X Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture 
Il ne peut pas réparer.  

J'ai acheté Disk Warrior 4 car les données de ce disques sont très importantes pour moi mais lorsque j'essaye de reparer le disque sous DW il me dit en gros qu'il ne peut pas reconstruire car le systeme du disque n'est pas supporté, que ce n'est pas un disque mac.. 

J'ai essayer de vider la PRAM, reconstruire les autorisations du disque principal, de monter le disque via le port USB 2 (j'ai firewire et usb 2 sur mon boitier externe) mais rien n'y fait !! 

Avez vous une solution pour que je puisse monter ce disque et le réparer sans que je sois obliger de reformater ????

Merci d'avance, 

nico


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2007)

D&#233;monte-le et mets-le dans une tour ?


----------



## fogly (4 Novembre 2007)

j'en ai pas !  En fait le pc sur lequel j'ai essay&#233; de le lire est un portable et je n'ai pas acces &#224; une tour...


----------



## pb271 (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai solutionné mon problème de montée du DD externe sur le bureau...Ne riez pas...le câble FireWire était fichu... Je suis vraiment trés heureux. C'est donc à tester...

A trés plus


----------



## peyret (16 Novembre 2007)

Tiens le même problème pour moi...
l'alimentation !

Même si le voyant bleu est allumé... l'alimentation peut être morte !

lp


----------



## her-V (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je relance le sujet:

Disque dure externe : Samsung 1 to

Boitier: Alublack Storeva

LE TOUT NEUF SORTI DE LA BOITE

Même transformation d'1 des 2 partition étendu journalisé en disk1s2 après formatage en 3 partition:
-2 étendu journalisé
- 1 NTFS

Heureusement que je n'avais que peux transférer dedant, et garder l'original, mais je suis dégouté, comment faire confiance à se disque maintenant ?
Ca me saoule !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

J'ai trouvé cet article pour ceux que ça interesse.

A la base j'avais crée 2 partitions, la 3 ème je l'avais créer en libre que j'ai formater via windows 7, installer sur "Bootcamp". Et quant je suis revenu ma partition la plus grosse s'était transformer en disk1s2.
Apriori cela viendrait de cet espace ( futur partition NTFS) que j'avais mis en vide.

Si vous pouvez me confirmer que maintenant tous ne risque plus rien.
J'ai fait le teste de redémarrer, sur bootcamp et sur Snow léopard.
Tout à l'air d'être reconnu à présent, bon j' espère pour très très longtemps.

Il me semblait pourtant qu'avec mon premier DD externe j'avait fait une partition en NTFS, directement via, l'utilitaire de disque, c'est bizarre  que je n'ai pas retrouvé cette possibilité cette fois-ci !


ps: je me suis tapé ce flip, car j'ai reçu mon boitier très bien protéger, sauf que la parti ou l'on met le disque dessus avec tous le circuit imprimé ( le bridge je crois) était libre à l'intérieur et flottait complètement.

Je pensais du coup que cela venait de la.

Toute info complémentaire est la bien venu.

Merci


----------

